# California Resort suggestions



## wathomas42 (Jun 23, 2012)

Planning a trip to LA/San Francisco area in two years.  Any recommendations for resorts?  We will have a party of 7 - 4 adults, 3 teenagers.  Would like a week in LA area and a week in San Francisco area.  Any suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## fillde (Jun 23, 2012)

paintman65 said:


> Planning a trip to LA/San Francisco area in two years.  Any recommendations for resorts?  We will have a party of 7 - 4 adults, 3 teenagers.  Would like a week in LA area and a week in San Francisco area.  Any suggestions would be welcomed.



Would you be using II or Rci. I have stayed at the Donatello in SF. Very nice but only 1 bedroom. Most TS in San Fran are one bedroom.


----------



## presley (Jun 23, 2012)

Nothing right in LA, but some worldmark properties in the outlying counties.  
Worldmark Ananheim has rooms with up to 4 bedrooms.
Worldmark Dolphin's Cove has up to 3 bedrooms.
Worldmark Solvang has up to 3 bedrooms, but far drive to anything.

In San Francisco, look into
Suites at Fisherman's Wharf, up to 2 bedrooms
Wyndham Canterbury, up to 4 bedrooms I believe, but not sure


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't Forget   Marriott Newport Coast


----------



## bass (Jun 23, 2012)

We just returned from Harbortown Marina Resort in Ventura.   We loved it.   It was a 1 BR 6.   Their was a curtained in area with another queen bed and the unit had a kitchen and 2 baths.   We absolutely loved the area.   We also have stayed at Channel Island Shore in Oxnard 2X which was nice also.  They have multiple bed and bath units there.   Very much to do in these 2 areas which are close together.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd forget LA and go to San Diego instead.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 23, 2012)

Luanne said:


> I'd forget LA and go to San Diego instead.



+1 (or go north and visit Portland or Vancouver/Victoria)


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 23, 2012)

There are no Timeshares in LA County so avoiding LA is no Problem

My reccomendation was Newport and avoiding the rat complex (AKA Anacrime - The Bigest Thiefs being the Disney Corporation)


----------



## Luanne (Jun 23, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> +1 (or go north and visit Portland or Vancouver/Victoria)



But those cities (both wonderful) aren't in California.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 24, 2012)

Luanne said:


> But those cities (both wonderful) aren't in California.



Exactly. Good to know the obvious wasn't missed.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 24, 2012)

Don't for get to check out the TUG TS ratings and reviews for California.  Click on TUG Resort Databases.


----------



## wathomas42 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to mention we will be using RCI points for a stay in California, Los Angeles or San Francisco areas, within 25-30 mile driving distance if possible.  Appreciate all suggestions.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 24, 2012)

Luanne said:


> I'd forget LA and go to San Diego instead.



+2 (Sometimes I think LA is a country all to itself  ) Having been there numerous times, my view is that it is a large series of parking lots connected with freeways that are always packed and sometimes turn into parking lots. 

Cheers


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 24, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> +2 (Sometimes I think LA is a country all to itself  ) Having been there numerous times, my view is that it is a large series of parking lots connected with freeways that are always packed and sometimes turn into parking lots.
> 
> Cheers



You just described part of my day yesterday! For those who know the area and considering traveling here over the next few months (at least) be advised that the 405 is undergoing construction for two new bridges at Mulholland and Sunset, along with new on/off ramps at Wilshire. The Wilshire onramps are now closed, occasional (ie almost every day) disruption on Sepulveda (causing me over an hour to travel one mile a few weeks ago) and more. If you need to travel to this area plan your day carefully - for instance, visiting the Getty (not the Villa at the beach in the Palisades, but the new one) will put you right in the middle of this mess.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 24, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> +2 (Sometimes I think LA is a country all to itself  ) Having been there numerous times, my view is that it is a large series of parking lots connected with freeways that are always packed and sometimes turn into parking lots.
> 
> Cheers



I grew up on the outskirts of Los Angeles and lived both in that area, then Orange County for years.  It's one reason I can be so disparaging about the area.    My personal opinion is that I wouldn't move back to southern California (with the exception of maybe San Diego).  My family even moved to Missouri to get out. :hysterical:


----------



## exyeh (Jun 28, 2012)

Worldmark Marina dunes is a good choice.
Here is the quote from wm site:
"Sure, San Francisco has the Victorian architecture and the cable cars, but Monterey Bay is the purist’s California. Henry Miller once said of the area, "This is the California men dreamed of years ago ... The face of the earth as the Creator intended it to look." And so it is. Monterey Bay has inspired artists from John Steinbeck to Ansel Adams.

To get a little inspiration in your life, drive just north of the city of Monterey to your resort at Marina Dunes. As you do, roll down the windows and take in the sweet coastal air. You’ll hear the sea lions and the roaring surf drifting on the wind. After you check in, check out Cannery Row and the unbelievable Monterey Bay Aquarium. There’s plenty to see and do as you sink into the history and beauty of this unique stretch of California coastline."


----------



## Steve (Jun 28, 2012)

exyeh said:


> Worldmark Marina dunes is a good choice.
> Here is the quote from wm site:
> "Sure, San Francisco has the Victorian architecture and the cable cars, but Monterey Bay is the purist’s California. Henry Miller once said of the area, "This is the California men dreamed of years ago ... The face of the earth as the Creator intended it to look." And so it is. Monterey Bay has inspired artists from John Steinbeck to Ansel Adams.
> 
> To get a little inspiration in your life, drive just north of the city of Monterey to your resort at Marina Dunes. As you do, roll down the windows and take in the sweet coastal air. You’ll hear the sea lions and the roaring surf drifting on the wind. After you check in, check out Cannery Row and the unbelievable Monterey Bay Aquarium. There’s plenty to see and do as you sink into the history and beauty of this unique stretch of California coastline."



Unfortunately, as you drive just north of Monterey to WorldMark at Marina Dunes, the scenery completely changes.  The gorgeous trees and quaint architecture give way to a drab, brown, industrial district.  I was shocked.  There is a huge difference between Monterey and Marina.  Staying in Marina is just not the same experience at all.

Steve


----------



## DAman (Jun 28, 2012)

*Welk Resort Escondido or WM Oceanside*

Welk in Escondido or WM Oceanside both come to mind. Welk might be an easier trade as it seems to have a lot of availability in both RCI and II.  In that you are close to San Diego(30-45 minute drive) you can do a lot there.

Grand Pacific Palisades, Coronado, Carlsbad Beach are also RCI options.  I love Coronado. Good beach, nice public golf course, and the scenic Hotel del are all there. These are all harder to get into at prime times and require a lot of tpu's than Welk.

NCV would be worth a try if you had II.  I just got a June 2013 week confirmed this Monday for NCV. Now I have spring break and June 2013 there!

Good luck planning.


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 29, 2012)

I did that trip - started in LA area and went through San Fran area.
I stayed at Marriott Newport Coast Villas which is close to LA downtown (20-30 min. drive).
Nice resort and they are all 2 bedroom.
In SF, I stayed at Wyndham Canterbury, 2 bedroom presidential unit which was very nice. This hotel is right next to shopping street and close to everything.
If you want to enjoy downtown SF, wyndham canterbury is the best. 
I could stay at Hyatt Highland (carmel), but glad that I stayed right in SF.


----------

